# flying in the U.S. as a Canadian



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I have not received my passport yet, but am looking to travel to Dallas this weekend. I am a Canadian citizen born in Canada.

I was wondering if I could cross the border into the U.S. by car and take a flight from Buffalo?

I have tried searching the web, but can't find any info. on this.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

According to this web site, you don’t need the passport:

Customs and Immigration Canada:

The New Travel Passport update January 2007.

The new American law taking effect January 23 2007, requires all Canadians to carry a valid passport when entering the U.S. by air. Those traveling by land or sea are not yet required to have a passport. 

Canadians driving to the U.S. and then boarding a flight from a U.S. city to other U.S. destinations don't need a passport at this time. A passport is only needed to cross international borders, not to fly within the U.S.

Source:

http://www.kwtourism.ca/tips.html#customs


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> According to this web site, you don’t need the passport:
> 
> Customs and Immigration Canada:
> 
> ...


cool, thanks
I wonder how the border officials will react to being told I am entering the U.S. to board a flight in the U.S.?

lying to border guards isn't a good thing


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> cool, thanks
> I wonder how the border officials will react to being told I am entering the U.S. to board a flight in the U.S.?
> 
> lying to border guards isn't a good thing


I did it many years ago. I was still coaching hockey and we had a tournament in Buffalo starting on a Friday and I was in Atlanta from Monday to Thursday so I had my company fly me out of Buffalo. I just told them the truth and they didn't give me any problems.

I would believe that a lot of people from the St. Catherines and Niagara Falls areas probably fly out of Buffalo as it is easier than trying to get to Pearson.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Oakbridge said:


> I did it many years ago. I was still coaching hockey and we had a tournament in Buffalo starting on a Friday and I was in Atlanta from Monday to Thursday so I had my company fly me out of Buffalo. I just told them the truth and they didn't give me any problems.
> 
> I would believe that a lot of people from the St. Catherines and Niagara Falls areas probably fly out of Buffalo as it is easier than trying to get to Pearson.


If I had a passport, I would agree
I'm just wondering if the lack of a passport would raise the eyebrows of the border officials


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You can tell them the honest truth without ever raising an eyebrow.

US Customs: 
Where are you going?

You:
Buffalo

US Customs:
Business or Pleasure?

You:
Pleasure/Vacation

US Customs:
How long do you intend to remain in the USA?

You:
X number of days

No lies, no suspicions, no problem.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

last time I crossed the border in a car the questions were a bit more intense

the question wasn't; "purpose of your trip" but "where are you going and why?"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There will be no problem - just say what you are doing. Canadians go to Buffalo to catch flights all the time.

The issue is no to indicate anything about going for business - that gets them going.

No passport at this point I don't see as a problem - drivers licence with photo is needed.

Not sure about flying inside the US with no passport tho.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

You don't need a passport to fly within the United States. A photo ID is sufficient to identify you as the ticket-holder.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Even a non-citizen??


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Take both photo ID and a birth certificate. 

Stupid twits in San Luis Obispo (small airport) were trying to stop my 96 year old mother-in-law from getting on a flight OUT of the US because she didn't have a birth certificate or a passport or a driver's license. Her BC Photo ID card and Seniors card (which certified that she is blind) weren't enough for them. Had to escalate to a supervisor...

Almost made me feel like buying one of those useless international drivers licenses and showing it to them like "Yeah **** here's the 96 year old blind lady's driver's license, now let us the *&&* out of your country before I put her in a rental and let her run amok".


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

CanadaRAM said:


> "Yeah **** here's the 96 year old blind lady's driver's license, now let us the *&&* out of your country before I put her in a rental and let her run amok".


:clap: Best "should have" response ever! :lmao:


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Even a non-citizen??


I don't know, because I have never flown within the USA as a non-citizen, but once you're past customs the ID issue no longer concerns immigration. The airline just needs to establish that you're the owner of the ticket. Doing as CanadaRAM says, carrying a birth certificate, can't hurt. 

I have always been able to board flights with just a driver's license. I don't have a passport either. 'SPEC can ask the airline, not customs, what he'll need.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

The people manning security and the gate aren't immigration, they're not looking for a Passport. They're looking for photo ID, so once you're in the States you should not have trouble.

But then, once in a while everyone runs into trouble, like CanadaRAM experienced.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

I fly out of Buffalo all the time. And I tell the border honestly what I'm doing. Worst problem I've ever had: They check my trunk. Big deal. It takes 2 seconds, and then I'm gone. You're not the first person without a passport, and they've heard every story in the book, so be honest and they have no problem.

If you drive through Buffalo Airport's parking lot, their are TONNES of Ontario plates in the lot. I show up at the counter with my Canadian ID (sometimes passport, sometimes drivers license), and they don't even flinch. Just another Canadian... They have so many Canadian travelers, I once travelled with a group, where one member had his bag delayed when we returned to Buffalo. I went into the Southwest baggage office with him, and while he talked, I looked around. There was a corner of the room with a few bags sitting under a sign that says "Canadian deliveries." Apparently, they get alot of us.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

CanadaRAM said:


> Take both photo ID and a birth certificate.


Take your Birth Certificate. It is the ONLY ID that says you are a Canadian Citizen. The boarder guards grilled me about this once, I'll NEVER forget it. I thought I could get away with just my driver's license and other Id that I normally carry (don't usually carry the birth certificate).


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Kosh said:


> Take your Birth Certificate. It is the ONLY ID that says you are a Canadian Citizen. The boarder guards grilled me about this once, I'll NEVER forget it. I thought I could get away with just my driver's license and other Id that I normally carry (don't usually carry the birth certificate).


But don't forget photo ID. If you enter with just the birth certificate, how do they know it's you?

(Was travelling with 5 friends through Windsor/Detroit. I was driving. I handed the guy 4 passports and a birth certificate. He sees the birth certificate, and asks for a photo ID. Friend hands it to him. Border guard: "Does your mommy keep your passport for you?")


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

The Buffalo airport site even has nice helpful section just for Canadians: see the nav, lower left

http://www.buffaloairport.com/


----------

